# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա >  Ինչ է սերը, ում է այն ընդհանրապես պետք

## Nyuton

Շատերը առանց սիրո տանջվում են, ամբողչ գիշեր մտածում են, բայց իրենք ել չգիտեն ինչ են մտածում ու առավոտյան ոչ մի պատասխանի չեն հանգում: Զույգերի 90 % անպայման վիճում են: Կա այնպիսի աղջիկ, որ սիրած էակի համար (կամ պատճառով) չի լացել? Կա այնպիսի մարդ, որ ուզումա մոռանա սիրած էակին, բայց չի կարում ( ու չի ել կարենալու): Տղաների վեճերի մեծ մասը աղջիկների համարա, իսկ այդ վեճերը ամենա   .............տարակարծիք վեճերն են: 
    Ամեն դեպքում առանց սիրո կյանքը գոյություն չունի, որքան ել որ դաժան լինի ոմանց համար:

----------


## impression

> Շատերը առանց սիրո տանջվում են, ամբողչ գիշեր մտածում են, բայց իրենք ել չգիտեն ինչ են մտածում ու առավոտյան ոչ մի պատասխանի չեն հանգում: Զույգերի 90 % անպայման վիճում են: Կա այնպիսի աղջիկ, որ սիրած էակի համար (կամ պատճառով) չի լացել? Կա այնպիսի մարդ, որ ուզումա մոռանա սիրած էակին, բայց չի կարում ( ու չի ել կարենալու): Տղաների վեճերի մեծ մասը աղջիկների համարա, իսկ այդ վեճերը ամենա   .............տարակարծիք վեճերն են: 
>     Ամեն դեպքում առանց սիրո կյանքը գոյություն չունի, որքան ել որ դաժան լինի ոմանց համար:


ու՞...
թեմայի իմաստը

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

> ու՞...
> թեմայի իմաստը


Կարծում եմ թեմայի իմաստը հենց վերնագրի մեջ է:

----------


## impression

> Կարծում եմ թեմայի իմաստը հենց վերնագրի մեջ է:


օֆֆֆֆ
տանել չեմ կարողանում  հռետորական հարցեր, որոնց պատասխանն, ի դեպ, դարեր ի վեր մարդիկ պերեֆրազիրովկա անելով տալիս  են կրկին ու նորից: Հիմա էստեղ նոր Ամերիկա՞ ենք հայտնաբերելու, թե՞ ուղղակի պետք ա մեկից լսել, որ սերը պետք ա բոլորին  և այլն և այլն: Ախր քննարկելու բան չկա:

----------


## Արամ

> օֆֆֆֆ
> տանել չեմ կարողանում  հռետորական հարցեր, որոնց պատասխանն, ի դեպ, դարեր ի վեր մարդիկ պերեֆրազիրովկա անելով տալիս  են կրկին ու նորից: Հիմա էստեղ նոր Ամերիկա՞ ենք հայտնաբերելու, թե՞ ուղղակի պետք ա մեկից լսել, որ սերը պետք ա բոլորին  և այլն և այլն: Ախր քննարկելու բան չկա:


Բա եթե մեկը նենց կարծիք արտահայտի որ նորից նոր, Ամերիկա հայտնաբերի, դրա համար ենք դոփում տեղում, ինչ որ քննարկվել է քննարկելու իմաստ չկա...

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Ինչ է սերը, ում է այն ընդհանրապես պետք


ինձ պետք չի, ես ունեմ  :Wink:

----------


## Արամ

> ինձ պետք չի, ես ունեմ


Ինձ էլ կտաս դրանից՞

----------


## Kuk

> Ինչ է սերը, ում է այն ընդհանրապես պետք
> 			
> 		
> 
> ինձ պետք չի, ես ունեմ


Բայց հետաքրքիր ա` ծախում ե՞ն, թե՞` ինչ որ ակցիայա` բաժանում են :Think: 





> Ինձ էլ կտաս դրանից՞


Արամ ջան, քեզ տվողը աղջիկ պետքա լինի է ախր :Wink:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

> ու՞...
> թեմայի իմաստը


impression ջան տեսար որ լավել ընդհանրացավ հարձը, հեչ որ չէ մարդկանց կարծիքներ են լսվում: Ու շատել հնարավոր ա նոր ամերիկաներ հայտնաբեր ենք ասենք մարսում:

----------


## Արամ

> Արամ ջան, քեզ տվողը աղջիկ պետքա լինի է ախր


հո ես իրանը չեմ ուզում թո ինձ տա ես Target ը փոխեմ.... :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> հո ես իրանը չեմ ուզում թո ինձ տա ես Target ը փոխեմ....


Հա~ :Wink:  
Հո՞վ, փաստորեն մոտդ զապաս սեր ես պահում հա՞ :Think:  :LOL:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

այ մարդ, ինձնից ի՞նչ եք ուզում, ես ոչ մեկիդ համար սեր չունեմ  :Angry2:  վաբշե ի՞նչ ա էդ սերը, ու՞մ ա ընդհանրապես պետք

----------


## Սամվել

> Շատերը առանց սիրո տանջվում են, ամբողչ գիշեր մտածում են, բայց իրենք ել չգիտեն ինչ են մտածում ու առավոտյան ոչ մի պատասխանի չեն հանգում: Զույգերի 90 % անպայման վիճում են: Կա այնպիսի աղջիկ, որ սիրած էակի համար (կամ պատճառով) չի լացել? Կա այնպիսի մարդ, որ ուզումա մոռանա սիրած էակին, բայց չի կարում ( ու չի ել կարենալու): Տղաների վեճերի մեծ մասը աղջիկների համարա, իսկ այդ վեճերը ամենա .............տարակարծիք վեճերն են:
> Ամեն դեպքում առանց սիրո կյանքը գոյություն չունի, որքան ել որ դաժան լինի ոմանց համար:


Դե իրականում մարդ որ սովածելա լինում ամբողջ գիշեր տանջվումա... սովից  :LOL: 
Սերն էլ հաց ուտելու նման պահանջա՝ սրտի պահանջ  :Love:  Սիրել սիրվել... էհ  :Love:  :Blush: 

Թե չէ որ քո տրամաբանությամբ գցենք բռնենք եկեք հաց չուտենք.. գիտեք օրը քանի մարդա մահանում հաց ուտելուց /ասենք խեղդվումա.. /   :LOL: ... 
Կամ ասենք պետքա ինստիտուտ մարդ չսովորի .. թե չէ ամեն անկապ բանից կարողա բազառ դառնա  :LOL: ...

Ասածս ի՞նչա...  Կյանքը հենց նրանովա հետաքրքիր ու հաճելի որ տարբեր իրավիճակներ ու զգացմունքներ կան... ամեն օր մի նոր հետաքրքիր կամ հաճելի.. տհաճ կամ վտանգավոր բանա լինում... ու հենց էտա կյանքը.. հավատացե՛ք որ առանց դրա անհետաքրքիր կլիներ ընդհանրապես ապրելը... 

Պետք չի վախենալ Սիրել, Ապրել... թեքուզ մեկ մեկ էլ հնարավորա ինչոր տհաճ բան լինի բայց դե հենց կյանքը էտա անկանխատեսելի խոճընդոտների հաղթահարում  :Blush:

----------


## Արամ

> այ մարդ, ինձնից ի՞նչ եք ուզում, ես ոչ մեկիդ համար սեր չունեմ  վաբշե ի՞նչ ա էդ սերը, ու՞մ ա ընդհանրապես պետք


մեզ ա պետք.... :Love:  :Blush:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական։ Ակումբում սիրո մասին բազմաթիվ թեմաներ կան, մասնավորապես պարզելու համար, թե ինչ է սերը, առաջարկում եմ կարդալ «Սեր...» թեման։ Իսկ թե ում է այն պետք՝ կարելի է տեղեկանալ սիրո վերաբերյալ մնացած թեմաները կարդալով, օրինակ՝ «Մի՞թե սիրել նշանակում է տանջվել», «Անպատասխան սեր», ինչպես նաև բազմաթիվ այլ թեմաներ։ Պարզապես պետք է կարդալ «Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա» բաժնի թեմաները։  
Թեման փակվում է։*

----------

